# storing seeds



## polar bear (Apr 19, 2009)

what is the best way to store seeds for a short time ...6 months give or take?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 19, 2009)

Hello Polar 

I use an old camera film case half filled with dry rice and put my seeds in it :aok:

I keep them in a cool dark place.

eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 19, 2009)

I  have yet to find the black 35 mm film holders..I found clear ones..I have since found the beef jerky round can..like chew tabbaco..but grinded jerky..they are black  and seem to seal well..I put grains of rice in with them and place them in my fridge..this is to be said to last years..hope this helps..


take care and be safe:ciao::bong:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 19, 2009)

At the end of the day, anything lightproof and sealable so moisture cannot get in will suffice.

The longest I have ever saved seeds is 3 years and they still grew.

The longer you save seeds the germination rate goes down, bear that in mind 

eace:


----------

